# Are there any Shrimp keepers?



## Viking (May 6, 2019)

I have some Bloody Mary cherry shrimp Neocaridina davidi, Amano Shrimp Caridina multidentata ( zoe near full salt water to grow up working on it) and Crystal Red Shrimp Caridina cantonensis near special water and substrate. The latter are beatiful white a red like candy canes. They easy to raise but can't breed them as fast as I can sell them. I still do not have a working camera since last time was asked to pics.


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 9, 2019)

I don’t necessary focus in shrimp but I keep other softwater fish. I tried keeping some once but they all ended up dying due to improper water parameters. I want to try getting back to keeping them but the water in my area has a high pH which would be better for african cichlids.


----------



## Viking (May 9, 2019)

Most people need to use RO water and re-mineralize for crystal shrimp. I can send you a copy of my article I wrote to BAP for my fish club for crystals if interested PM with email. Amanos are not picky about water. Cherry shrimp are not usually difficult either.  I can give you tips whether you ever buy any from me in the future.

Here is a picture Crystal Red Shrimp.


----------



## ohaple (Jun 10, 2019)

I have been keeping a decent sized CRS colony for a while. I generally only use tap water with dechlor. I also keep them warmer than recommended, about 75F. When the TDS gets too high due to evaporation I do water changes with purchased RO water. Soon we will be moving them into a 40g with small fish like Celestial Pearl Danio.

Here is a quick shot.


----------



## Viking (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow! I need to buy a camera. My tank is mostly susswassertang with a couple hundred shrimp..

I have berried Amanos. The zoe (baby shrimp with few legs like L!) need full salt water to grow up. In the wild they travel down river into ocean. A little over a month later they crawl back into the river like salmon.


----------



## ohaple (Jun 10, 2019)

Viking said:


> Wow! I need to buy a camera. My tank is mostly susswassertang with a couple hundred shrimp..
> 
> I have berried Amanos. The zoe (baby shrimp with few l﻿egs like L!) need full salt water to grow up. In the wild they travel down river into ocean. A little over a month later they crawl back into the river like salmon.


I have some amanos but have never attempted to breed them. I know that most shrimp enthusiasts try to breed amanos, and then usually quit after their first time just because of how labor intensive it is compared with the relatively low cost of buying the shrimp imported. I never thought I would have aquariums (my dad had them growing up) but once I learned about shrimp I became interested and now it has bled into keeping some fish as well. We have had fun breeding fish and mystery snails and shrimp.


----------



## Viking (Jun 10, 2019)

I got through 3 weeks when I messed up. Well they hatch they are very tiny and clear colored.  They were looking like shrimp at that point. I want to turn them in for BAP (Breeder Award Program) for several different clubs. It is a challenge to do. Not many people in the US have done it. In Europe, they like a challenge. If you want to breed tetras or cories, I can point you in the right directions. I have breed a number of species.


----------



## ohaple (Jun 12, 2019)

Viking said:


> I got through 3 weeks when I messed up. Well they hatch they are very tiny and clear colored.  They were looking like shrimp at that point. I want to turn them in for BAP (Breeder Award Program) for several different clubs. It is a challenge to do. Not many people in the US have done it. In Europe, they like a challenge. If you want to breed tetras or cories, I can point you in the right directions. I have breed a number of species.


Sounds like fun. I am not breeding shrimp or fish to sell, and am only breeding them in the community tank. Moss is a life-saver (literally) for young fish and shrimp in those tanks.


----------

